# Java mit .bat starten



## DonMarcoHH (1. Sep 2011)

Moin,

ich hab ein relativ großes Projekt und in der Firma läuft alles auf Windows und mit Batch-Dateien. Nun soll mein in Eclipse entwickeltes Programm auch mit einer solchen Batch-Datei gestartet werden...

Kann mir einer sagen wie das geht?

Die Main-Klasse heisst CAT.java und erwartet eine Pfadangabe als Argument.

Ich dachte dann an so etwas wie:

```
javaw "C:\Mein Programm\src\main\CAT" C:\Argument\Als\Pfad
```

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen...
Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum, wusste nicht, wo das am Ehesten reinpassen könnte... ???:L


----------



## Marcinek (1. Sep 2011)

Google down?

http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------

